

Ask HN: Feedback on my side project: upstreamist (thanks to pg for the name) - jacktasia

Howdy<p>So upstreamist (see name note at end) basically scrapes the front page of HN, Reddit, and Digg and then tries to show this data in cool ways.<p>http://upstreamist.com<p>The area people seem to like best is "where first" ..this tells where an article was posted first (and where else) if it made it to the frontpage of more than one source.<p>I would really like to get some feedback on what else you think I should add. Here's what I've been thinking/been told:<p>* parallel discussions
* making the data available in standard format (probably json)
* do something like nowmov since I have a building list of videos that I know are popular (at least to a certain crowd).
* scrape beyond a sources front page (then maybe concentrate on search?)
* I have an idea for hybrid between Google Reader and Google News (but I am a news/current events junkie...).<p>Thanks so much for reading all of this.<p>-----------
On Name:<p>pg gave me the name upstreamist here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1319455<p>I was totally pumped about that and it's totally re-energized me on this project. Hopefully it wasn't inappropriate of me to reference him in the title.
======
cryptnoob
Clickable: <http://upstreamist.com>

